# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Frog Forum crashing

## arielgasca420

I have been experiencing a bad internet connection while using frog forum. sometimes it just seems to be frozen when all the other websites work fine. I used it today and it froze my entire computer after being on the website for a few minutes.
Is anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## Whistly

I've had this a couple of times but not recently.

----------


## DC101

I seam to be having no problem. Sometimes if i want to go onto frog forum, it doesn't load while other sites do.
I think its just because we use it a lot

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Well it also be cause of the internal limitations I have see pop up for time to time. 
if you go fro page to page too fast it will give you a warning that you have to wait 
 at least 3 seconds in between searches

----------

